# Престранно себя аттестует...



## PatrickK1

"Престранно себя аттестует: другую уж неделю живет, из трактира не едет, забирает всё на счет и ни копейки не хочет платить"

I think I understand this, but I'm not quite sure. It's a joke, right? "Recommending oneself strangely: will live for another week, won't leave the inn, will take everything on the bill and won't want to pay a cent." Is that about right?

I'm particularly unclear on "забирает всё на счет". I'm guessing it means he'll take (ie. eat) everything that was ordered and that appears on the bill, (and subsequently won't pay for it at all).

Thanks


----------



## domkrat

PatrickK1 said:


> "Recommending oneself strangely: will live (*stay*) for another week, won't leave the inn, will take everything on the bill and won't want to pay a cent." Is that about right?


Yes, I think you got it exactly right.

As for the "Престранно себя аттестует". The proper colloquial expression is "Престранно себя ведет" (has been acting very peculiar), but to make it sound "more educated" a _bureaucratese_ word "аттестует" is used (or mis-used, in fact).


----------



## PatrickK1

domkrat said:


> Yes, I think you got it exactly right.
> 
> As for the "Престранно себя аттестует". The proper colloquial expression is "Престранно себя ведет" (has been acting very peculiar), but to make it sound "more educated" a _bureaucratese_ word "аттестует" is used (or mis-used, in fact).



Aahhh, okay. Yeah, my dictionary defined that word as "recommend", so it kind of skewed the meaning. 

Thanks.


----------



## domkrat

Yeah. In general_, _abusing bureaucratese words in everyday speech was all too common in the period.
(And it may still be so... )


----------



## bravo7

PatrickK1 said:


> It's a joke, right?


Not even close.


----------



## domkrat

PatrickK1 said:


> "*из трактира не едет*"
> 
> won't leave the inn


Just had an itch,  all of a sudden:

"won't leave the inn" would mean "doesn't go out at all", right?

Then it should actually be simply "*won't leave*" meaning "not going to check out"


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> "Престранно себя *аттестует*:


It is written in 1835, when the French calque *attester* was more colloquial than nowadays, I guess.


----------



## domkrat

Kolan said:


> It is written in 1835, when the French calque *attester* was more colloquial than nowadays, I guess.


Then it must have been colloquial enough for a simple inn-owner to know it.
If so, then my interpretation (about bureaucratese) was wrong.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Then it must have been colloquial enough for a simple inn-owner to know it.


Yes, and also other ones. It's Gogol's play "Ревизор", where the characters speak this way which sounded natural among certain people in those times.


----------



## Hoax

http://ushakov.doco.ru/?id=568085547


> АТЕСТОВАТЬ, АТТЕСТОВАТЬ, аттестую, аттестуешь, сов. и несов., кого-что (устар.). 1. Дать (давать) отзыв, аттестат, рекомендовать. Его аттестовали с самой лучшей стороны. 2. себя. Показать (показывать) с какой-н. стороны. Престранно себя аттестует. Гоголь.


----------



## domkrat

Kolan said:


> the characters speak this way which *sounds natural* in those times.


Isn't it then "смесь французского с нижегородским" - i.e. something artificial?
It was common, but was it really natural?

I mean, still the man was trying to appear "cultivated", was he not.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Isn't it then "смесь французского с нижегородским" ?


Yes, it is.


----------



## domkrat

Hoax said:


> АТЕСТОВАТЬ, АТТЕСТОВАТЬ, аттестую, аттестуешь, сов. и несов., кого-что (устар.). 1. Дать (давать) отзыв, аттестат, рекомендовать. Его аттестовали с самой лучшей стороны. *2. себя. Показать (показывать) с какой-н. стороны*. *Престранно себя аттестует. Гоголь.*


I have a feeling that this very line from "Ревизор" is actually the only written source for the meaning #2 given by Ushakov.

I did some googling, and in every text I saw (from fine literature and otherwise) "*аттестовать себя*" always had the meaning #1: "*oтзываться о себе/отрекомендоваться*". Never "показать себя/зарекомендовать себя".

(EDIT: Also other dictionaries give only the meaning #1.)

So, I think I was right: the innkeeper *misused the word* (be it colloquial French calque or _officialese_, doesn't matter here).

By the way, in all my posts above where I said "bureaucratese", I was actually thinking of "officialese". (Obscure language of official documents.)


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> *I have a feeling* that this very line from "Ревизор" is actually the only written source for the meaning #2 given by Ushakov.


*Нутром чую*, что это не так. Гоголь велик не потому, что "Ревизор" - в школьной программе. Современник Пушкина, он стоит с ним в одном ряду литературных титанов.

"Ревизор", судя по всему - исторически первое литературное свидетельство употребления этого слова, но далеко не последнее. Как легко убедиться, пройдя по ссылке ниже, если Гугль чего и не знает, то это не значит, что такого не бывает.

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?mycorp=&mysent=&mysize=&dpp=&spp=&spd=&text=lexform&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&req=%E0%F2%F2%E5%F1%F2%F3%E5%F2


----------



## domkrat

Kolan said:


> "Ревизор", судя по всему - исторически первое литературное свидетельство употребления этого слова


"Историко-этимологический словарь современного русского языка" (Черных, 1999) фиксирует появление слова "аттестовать" *в словарях* с 1780 года.



Kolan said:


> Как легко убедиться, пройдя по ссылке ниже, если Гугль чего и не знает, то это не значит, что такого не бывает.
> http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?mycorp=&mysent=&mysize=&dpp=&spp=&spd=&text=lexform&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&req=%E0%F2%F2%E5%F1%F2%F3%E5%F2


Все до единого примеры по этой ссылке подпадают под значение #1: *аттестовать себя* = "*oтзываться о себе/отрекомендоваться*".
Спасибо за подтверждение моих слов!


----------



## domkrat

domkrat said:


> Все до единого примеры по этой ссылке подпадают под значение #1



А, пропустил, один пример все-таки есть:

"как ребята сказывают, довольно-таки дошлым себя аттестует" (Боборыкин)

Ну ладно. Получается могло быть 2-ое значение. Хотя, судя по всему, в таком значении использовалось крайне редко.


----------



## domkrat

Интересно, а во французском языке, *attester* когда-нибудь употреблялось в этом 2-м значении "показать себя"?

multitran:


> attester _гл._ фразы |  g-sort _общ._ аттестовать;  удостоверять;  свидетельствовать;  говорить о  (...);  призывать в свидетели;  ссылаться  (на что-л.)


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> А, пропустил, один пример все-таки есть:
> 
> "как ребята сказывают, довольно-таки дошлым себя аттестует" (Боборыкин)
> 
> Ну ладно. Получается могло быть 2-ое значение. Хотя, судя по всему, в таком значении использовалось крайне редко.


Ну, а Лесков, Достоевский?


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> Ну, а Лесков, Достоевский?


Лесков не годится, т.к. там буквально тот же оборот "*странно* аттестует", что могло быть просто цитатой из Гоголя (типа крылатой фразы).

А в Достоевском по смыслу подходит и 1-ое значение тоже. Столяр мог сам себя называть отличным столяром (себя так аттестовать).

P.S.
Well, anyway. My apologies to the innkeeper. He was a fine gentleman and didn't misuse the word.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Лесков не годится, т.к. там буквально тот же оборот "*странно* аттестует", что могло быть просто цитатой из Гоголя (типа крылатой фразы).
> 
> А в Достоевском по смыслу подходит и 1-ое значение тоже. Столяр мог сам себя называть отличным столяром (себя так аттестовать).
> 
> P.s.
> Well, anyway. My apologies to the innkeeper. He was a fine gentleman and didn't misuse the word.


Можно поподробнее аргументацию по Лескову? В ссылке даны две цитаты, и если одна из них и сойдет с натяжкой за крылатую фразу (а что это доказывает - только то же самое употребление во 2-м значении), то вторая - абсолютно независима и относится бесспорно ко 2-му значению.


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> В ссылке даны две цитаты
> ...вторая - абсолютно независима и относится бесспорно ко 2-му значению.



Это *одна* цитата. Это диалог Розанова с бароном Альтерзоном:
-- Отчего вы не можете ее принимать? -- спросил он довольно мягко.
-- Оттого... что она себя так странно аттестует.
-- Как  же это, позвольте  узнать, она себя  так  аттестует, что  даже родная сестра не может ее принять?



kolan said:


> Можно поподробнее аргументацию по Лескову?



Запросто

В том диалоге барон Альтерзон замялся, подыскивая слова, и нашелся, сравнил обстоятельства Лизы с хлестаковской "странной аттестацией". Я уже не помню, что там Лиза такого сделала, с какими-нибудь нигилистами якшалась, или что другое, не важно.



kolan said:


> ...сойдет с натяжкой за крылатую фразу (а что это доказывает - только то же самое употребление во 2-м значении)



Ну, напомню, что нас интересует употребление этого слова *в период ДО* написания пьесы или около того, а *не после*. Ведь "Ревизор" стал довольно-таки широко известен вскоре после постановки, а ко времени Лескова так и вовсе уже стал классикой. Вполне могли на крылатые фразочки растащить.

Доказательством был бы любой текст, написанный до 1836 г или чуть позже.
Понятно, что таких текстов в интернете может просто не оказаться, кому они нужны. Я потому и согласился, что, мол, ладно уж, на безрыбье и Боборыкин сойдет. Тем более, что у Боборыкина фразочка - не точная копия гоголевской, как у Лескова.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Это *одна* цитата. Это диалог Розанова с бароном Альтерзоном:
> -- Отчего вы не можете ее принимать? -- спросил он довольно мягко.
> -- Оттого... что она себя так* странно* *аттестует*.
> -- Как же это, позвольте узнать, она себя *так аттестует*, что даже родная сестра не может ее принять?


Здесь один диалог, но два независимых персонажа, которые понимают значение слова "аттестует" одинаково. Каждая фраза может цитироваться и рассматриваться независимо.

Аргумент "крылатой фразы" принимается, но ведь он объясняет только то, почему данное значение понималось собеседниками безошибочно. Вы же не сомневаетесь в том, что говорящий подразумевает нечто "хлестаковское", а это как раз искомое второе значение слова "аттестует".

Поэтому Лескова следует засчитать. Хотя бы одно очко.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Доказательством был бы любой текст, написанный до 1836 г или чуть позже.
> Понятно, что таких текстов в интернете может просто не оказаться, кому они нужны. Я потому и согласился, что, мол, ладно уж, на безрыбье и Боборыкин сойдет. Тем более, что у Боборыкина фразочка - не точная копия гоголевской, как у Лескова.


Учитывая данные Ушакова, которые он, несомненно, держал в руках, надо бы искать ближе к 1780 г., но эти тексты, похоже ещё не оцифрованы. 

Тем не менее, близость по времени не столь уж и важна. Слово пришло из французами вместе с распространением культурного влияния Франции на тогдашнюю Россию. Выше приводился перевод *attester* с современного французского, но, поскольку слово пришло в РЯ до или около 1780 г., следует рассмотреть его значение в ФЯ того времени, ФЯ тоже менялся, не меньше русского.

И потом, вы как-то сбросили со счетов Достоевского (точнее, были готовы засчитать пол-очка за "Село Степанчиково"), а ведь НКРЯ даёт две по-настоящему независимых цитаты.

Ф. М. Достоевский. Село Степанчиково и его обитатели (1859)  Да вот так-то *он* всегда* себя* *аттестует*, мерзавец, ― прибавил он, совершенно неожиданно обратившись ко мне.

Ф. М. Достоевский. Подросток (1875)  Вот что он сказал мне; и если это действительно было так, то я принужден почесть его вовсе не таким тогдашним глупым щенком, каким *он* *сам себя* для того времени *аттестует* .

Не называет себя или представляется "глупым щенком", а ведёт себя соответственно. Это - второе значение.

Занесём ещё 1,5 очка?


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> Здесь один диалог, но два независимых персонажа, которые понимают значение слова "аттестует" одинаково. Каждая фраза может цитироваться и рассматриваться независимо.


Независимо рассматриваться не может, т.к. в последней реплике Розанов иронически, с ехидцей говорит словами своего визави. (Если прочесть всю сцену, то понятно почему с ехидцей.) Сказал бы барон другую фразу, Розанов точно так же бы за ним повторил. Ну, а то, что они оба понимают одинаково - неудивительно. Они оба люди образованные, Гоголя читали, знают.



kolan said:


> Вы же не сомневаетесь в том, что говорящий подразумевает нечто "хлестаковское", а это как раз искомое второе значение слова "аттестует".


Я сомневаюсь, что "хлестаковскую" фразу, вот так, походя, стали бы говорить люди с "Ревизором" не знакомые. В частности, в ту пору, когда "Ревизор" еще не был написан.

Вопрос-то ведь в том, придумал ли Гоголь эту фразу сам (в качестве иронической насмешки, которая затем пошла в народ и дальше к Лескову-Боборыкину), или же это тогда было вполне обыкновенное общеупотребительное выражение, безо всякого юмора-иронии.



kolan said:


> Поэтому Лескова следует засчитать. Хотя бы одно очко.


Нет. За Лескова - ноль. За Боборыкина - пол очка.
Киллер-аргументом был бы текст эпохи Гоголя или более ранний.

Но, как я уже сказал, мне достаточно Боборыкина. Вполне допускаю, что "второе значение" уже использовалось и до "Ревизора".


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> Ф. М. Достоевский. Подросток (1875)  Вот что он сказал мне; и если это действительно было так, то я принужден почесть его вовсе не таким тогдашним глупым щенком, каким он сам себя *для того времени* аттестует .
> 
> Не называет себя или представляется "глупым щенком", а ведёт себя соответственно. Это - второе значение


А мне кажется, что именно-что "называет себя". Федор Михалыч тут намутил, без бутылки не разобраться.
Как я понимаю, мы тут имеем некоего гражданина, который *сейчас, в настоящий момент* полагает (*аттестует*), что когда-то *в прошлом* ("*для того времени*") он был как щенок.

Между прочим, у Достоевского еще несколько раз встречается "аттестует, аттестовал" - всегда в "первом значении".


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Киллер-аргументом был бы *текст эпохи Гоголя или более ранний*.


На каком основании столь чрезмерное требование?

*НЕВСКОЕ ВРЕМЯ :: ПОЛИТИКА : ОБРЕЧЕННЫЙ БЫТЬ СТОЛИЦЕЙ*
Петербург _*аттестует себя*_как город европейских стандартов.
www.nevskoevremya.spb.ru/cgi-bin/pl/nv.pl?art=284551089 - 37k





domkrat said:


> За Лескова - *ноль*.


Это тоже крылатая фраза из "Ревизора"?

*Lib.ru/Классика: Лесков Николай Семенович. Сеничкин яд*
На самом же деле, кажется, он поехал, чтобы* показать себя* Филарету и повыгоднее _себя_ перед ним *аттестовать*. Иначе почему бы генералу не воспользоваться *...*
az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0150.shtml - 88k  





domkrat said:


> Между прочим, у Достоевского еще несколько раз встречается "*аттестует*, аттестовал" - *всегда *в "первом значении".


И Достоевского вам не скинуть со счёта.

*АТТЕСТОВАТЬ СЕБЯ* – показать (показывать) себя с какой-либо стороны. (*2-е значение*).
   Старик *аттестовал себя* престранно … Каждый раз он прямо проходил в угол к печке и там садился на стул, … оставался неподвижен в продолжение трёх или четырёх часов. (Достоевский, «Униженные и оскорблённые»)
http://klassikpoez.boom.ru/paremiya.htm


----------



## domkrat

Kolan said:


> На каком основании столь чрезмерное требование?


Если вы не согласны... we'll have to agree to disagree.
Могу лишь повторить то, что уже написал:


domkrat said:


> нас интересует употребление этого слова в период ДО написания пьесы или около того, а не после. Ведь "Ревизор" стал довольно-таки широко известен вскоре после постановки, а ко времени Лескова так и вовсе уже стал классикой. Вполне могли на крылатые фразочки растащить.





domkrat said:


> Вопрос-то ведь в том, придумал ли Гоголь эту фразу сам (в качестве иронической насмешки, которая затем пошла в народ и дальше к Лескову-Боборыкину), или же это тогда было вполне обыкновенное общеупотребительное выражение, безо всякого юмора-иронии.




http://www.nevskoevremya.spb.ru/cgi-bin/pl/nv.pl?art=284551089


Kolan said:


> Петербург _*аттестует себя*_ как город европейских стандартов.
> www.nevskoevremya.spb.ru/cgi-bin/pl/nv.pl?art=284551089 - 37k


Там совершенно очевидно "первое" значение. Хотите доказать обратное - приведите весь абзац целиком и аргументируйте.

http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0150.shtml


Kolan said:


> *http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0150.shtml*На самом же деле, кажется, он поехал, чтобыпоказать _себя_ Филарету и повыгоднее _себя_ перед ним _аттестовать_. Иначе почему бы генералу не воспользоваться *...*
> az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0150.shtml - 88k


И снова - чистой воды "первое" значение. Хотите доказать обратное - приведите *два абзаца* целиком и аргументируйте.



Kolan said:


> Старик *аттестовал себя* *престранно* … Каждый раз он прямо проходил в угол к печке и там садился на стул, … оставался неподвижен в продолжение трёх или четырёх часов. (Достоевский, «Униженные и оскорблённые»)
> http://klassikpoez.boom.ru/paremiya.htm


А здесь опять-таки прямая цитата из Гоголя.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> И снова - чистой воды "первое" значение. Хотите доказать обратное - приведите *два абзаца* целиком и аргументируйте.


Можно привести хоть всё произведение целиком - это ничего не меняет. Вся информация для анализа заключена в рассматриваемой фразе, конкретно, в словах: "... показать себя ... и *повыгоднее *_себя_ *перед ним* _аттестовать_ ...", что однозначно соответствует 2-му значению по Ушакову: "2. себя. Показать (показывать) с какой-н. стороны.", в данном случае, с *выгодной *стороны.

Раскройте аргументированно, пожалуйста, почему вы считаете это "чистой воды 1-м значением"? ( = 1. Дать (давать) отзыв, аттестат, рекомендовать.)


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> А здесь опять-таки прямая цитата из Гоголя.


Это не прямая цитата из Гоголя. Если вы хотите увидеть, как выглядит прямая цитата, вот вам В.Г.Белинский о Гоголе:

"И вот, наконец, Бобчинский передает донесение трактирщика Власа « Молодой человек, чиновник, едущий из Петербурга ― Иван Александрович Хлестаков, а едет в Саратовскую губернию, и что чрезвычайно странно себя аттестует: больше полуторы  недели живет, дальше не едет, забирает все на счет и денег хоть бы копейку заплатил »."


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Там совершенно очевидно "первое" значение. Хотите доказать обратное - приведите весь абзац целиком и аргументируйте.


Ну, что ж, вот целиком весь абзац из "Невского  времени". Говорит *Александр Щёлкин*, главный редактор газеты «Русская Европа»:

"Выбранная тема не только рождает вопросы, но и требует бескомпромиссных ответов. Ибо такова природа Петербурга. Наш город был построен как некая миссия, некий message для России. Не случайно после «московского» новый период в истории России стал называться по-другому – Петербургским. Страна перешла к качественно иному типу развития. Сегодня современная Россия вновь, и не без труда, ищет свою европейскую идентификацию. *Петербург аттестует себя как город европейских стандартов*. Положение, как говорится, обязывает. «Матрица» Петербурга работает и формирует! Только вот слышим ли мы это петровское послание, адресованное через Петербург всей России?! Вопрос из разряда тревожных. Более того, всё ли мы здесь, в Петербурге, делаем для того, чтобы не исказилась и не была подтасована подлинность Санкт-Петербурга?"

Докажите, что *аттестует *употребляется во фразе в 1-м значении по Ушакову (1. Дать (давать) отзыв, аттестат, рекомендовать.)     Кому даёт о себе отзыв, аттестат, рекомендацию Петербург в контексте поиска своей европейской идентификации современной Россией и в каких выражениях?


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> quote:
> Originally posted by *kolan*
> Старик *аттестовал себя* *престранно* … Каждый раз он прямо проходил в угол к печке и там садился на стул, … оставался неподвижен в продолжение трёх или четырёх часов. (Достоевский, «Униженные и оскорблённые»)
> http://klassikpoez.boom.ru/paremiya.htm
> 
> А здесь опять-таки прямая цитата из Гоголя.


Что, у Гоголя Хлестаков тоже "...проходил в угол к печке и там садился на стул, … оставался неподвижен в продолжение трёх или четырёх часов. "?


----------



## domkrat

> www.nevskoevremya.spb.ru/cgi-bin/pl/nv.pl?art=284551089
> Страна перешла к качественно иному типу развития. Сегодня современная Россия вновь, и не без труда, ищет свою европейскую идентификацию. Петербург *аттестует себя как* город европейских стандартов. Положение, как говорится, обязывает. «Матрица» Петербурга работает и формирует! Только вот слышим ли мы это петровское послание, адресованное через Петербург всей России?! Вопрос из разряда тревожных. Более того, *всё ли мы здесь, в Петербурге, делаем* для того, чтобы не исказилась и не была подтасована подлинность Санкт-Петербурга?"


Петербург *считает себя* европейским городом, городом европейских стандартов. Однако на самом деле далеко не все делается, чтобы соответствовать этой декларации. Т.е. город пока еще *не показывает себя как* город европейских стандартов.
Мне не верите - спросите у других.



kolan said:


> Кому даёт о себе отзыв, аттестат, рекомендацию Петербург в контексте поиска своей европейской идентификации современная Россией и в каких выражениях?


Если не ясно, как это Петербург может "отзываться о себе" или "считать себя", лучше заведите отдельную ветку. Здесь это офф-топик. Модераторам может не понравиться.




> ЛЕСКОВ:
> Генерал отчаялся  в  петербургских  людях и "поехал к митрополиту Филарету в Москву,
> собственно  для  того,  чтобы  приискать  сыну  своему  наставника  из  лиц,
> образованных  в  духовных  училищах".  На самом же деле, кажется, он поехал,
> чтобы показать себя Филарету и *повыгоднее себя перед ним аттестовать*.
> ......
> ...гораздо более для него заключалось в том, чтобы познакомиться с Дроздовым и поставить ему на вид свой строгий взгляд на воспитание и чистое патриотическое направление с ненавистью ко всему иностранному. *Сделать это известным митрополиту Филарету* был расчёт, и очень недурной.


Генерал собирался *рассказать о себе* как о приверженце строгих взглядов.

Вот если бы генерал позвал митрополита на прогулку, да на его бы глазах старушку через дорогу перевел - вот это было бы "показать себя как".



Колян, у меня совершенно нет желания вас в чем-либо переубеждать.
Для себя я вопрос закрыл уже несколько постов назад.

Вы приводите голые ссылки, с кусками предложений выдранными из контекста.
Я вас просил: приводите контекст и свою аргументацию. Чего проще.
А вы в ответ своих аргументов не даете, и требуете аргументации от меня.

Извините. Я, пожалуй, не буду больше отвечать в эту ветку. Не интересно.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Петербург *считает себя* европейским городом, городом европейских стандартов. Однако на самом деле далеко не все делается, чтобы соответствовать этой декларации. Т.е. город пока еще *не показывает себя как* город европейских стандартов.
> Мне не верите - спросите у других.


Давайте по порядку. Мнения о том, насколько Петербург соответствует европейским стандартам, субъективны, и не это является предметом спора. Далее по тексту конкретно раскрывается, каким именно образом Петербург себя *аттестует* (а не "считает себя") европейским городом: 

"«Матрица» Петербурга работает и формирует!"

Если вы считаете, что это не соответствует 2-му значению, тогда докажите, каким образом в данном случае "аттестует" соответствует 1-му.


domkrat said:


> Генерал собирался *рассказать о себе* как о приверженце строгих взглядов.
> 
> Вот если бы генерал позвал митрополита на прогулку, да на его бы глазах старушку через дорогу перевел - вот это было бы "показать себя как".


О том, каким способом он собирался "показать себя", приведёно в вашей цитате: "познакомиться с Дроздовым и поставить ему на вид свой строгий взгляд на воспитание и чистое патриотическое направление с ненавистью ко всему иностранному". Для того, чтобы сделать это известным Филарету, не было необходимости с Филаретом встречаться и докладывать ему об этом от первого лица, как предполагается по 1-му значению.





domkrat said:


> Для себя я вопрос закрыл уже несколько постов назад.
> 
> Я вас просил: приводите контекст и свою аргументацию. Чего проще.
> А вы в ответ своих аргументов не даете, и требуете аргументации от меня.
> 
> Извините. Я, пожалуй, не буду больше отвечать в эту ветку. Не интересно.


Не по-джентльменски... Закрыли, так не спорили бы с того момента. Что продолжать спор? С моей стороны есть и контекст, есть и аргументация. Но если вы продолжали участвовать в дискуссии _де факто_ и на равных (а не с позиции "неуязвимого критика"), то и контекст, и аргументация потребны и от вас вместо неуместных "нравится"/"не нравится". Мы спорим не о вкусах.


----------

